
179 Artists Urge Congress to Update DCMA - danem
http://pitchfork.com/news/66252-jack-white-trent-reznor-beck-more-join-petition-against-youtube/
======
nness
I can't imagine a web without the safe-harbour provision, it it is a
fundamental protection for services which would have no protection from
trolling users.

Although, I'm interested to see what can be down to improve artist protections
whilst retaining the intent of the original laws.

